
Ask HN: Migration from AWS/GCP to Alicloud - albertlie
Hi All,<p>Anyone has ever done migration of their production system from AWS&#x2F;GCP to Alicloud? Any experience that you can share regarding the use case and lesson learned after migrating to Alicloud?
======
nik736
Why do you want to migrate?

~~~
albertlie
Hi nik,

We would like to migrate becasue alicloud offer data center in the country
that AWS / GCP doesn't offer.

